# new fish question?



## ASmileForOnlyU (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay
I have a 55 gallon tank and I think I'm ready for another pair of a different breed of fish

It currently has: 

5 Tiger Barbs
3 Zebra Danios
2 Black/Yellow Neon Tetra
2 Black Hi Fin Tetra
2 White Hi Fin Tetra
2 Spotted Cory
1 Opaline Gourami (4") (non agressive)
1 Dwarf Puffer
1 Common Pleco (3") (is not getting larger)
1 YoYo Loach
1 Siamese Algae Eater
1 South American Bumblebee Catfish (I never see him but once a week or so)
1 Golden Snail 

What would go good with them other then other tetra?
Angels? I'd like 2 or so of them if they'd be okay with the rest.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Nov 2, 2007)

And just so everyone knows:

I know how many fish of a breed I should have, don't lecture me

I JUST WANT TO KNOW IF ANGELS WOULD BE COMPATIBLE!

And if not, what other breeds (non tetra) would be acceptable?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

ASmileForOnlyU said:


> And if not, what other breeds (non tetra) would be acceptable?


The only trouble with mixing angelfish are the following which are potential fin nippers.
5 Tiger Barbs 
3 Zebra Danios 
2 Black Hi Fin Tetra 
2 White Hi Fin Tetra
1 Opaline Gourami (4") (non agressive)- Comment: There is still a chance it will so keep a watch on this. 
1 Dwarf Puffer 
1 YoYo Loach (more out curiosity than aggression)

I think you are talking about black neon tetras albeit this one "2 Black/Yellow Neon Tetra" which is fine.

Here are some tetras that are compatible with angels.

Black Neon Tetra(Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi) 
Black Phantom Tetra(Megalamphodus megalopterus) 
Bleeding Heart Tetra(Hyphessobrycon erythrostigma) 
Columbian Tetra (Hyphessobrycon columbianus) 
Diamond Tetra(Moenkhausia pittieri) 
Emperor Tetra(Nematobrycon palmeri) 
Flame Tetra(Hyphessobrycon flammeus) 
Garnet Tetra(Hemigrammus pulcher) 
Glass Bloodfin(Prionobrama filigera) 
Green Fire Tetra (Aphyocharax rathbuni) 
Head-and-Tail-Light(Hemigrammus ocellifer) 
January Tetra(Hemigrammus hyanuary) 
Jewel Tetra(Hyphessobrycon callistus) 
Kerri Tetra(Inpaichthys kerri) 
Lemon Tetra(Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis) 
Penguin tetra(Thayeria boehlkei) 
Red Phantom Tetra(Hyphessobrycon sweglesi) 
Robert's Tetra(Hyphessobrycon robertsi) 
Rosy Tetra(Hyphessobrycon bentosi) 
Rummy-Nose Tetra(Hemigrammus bleheri) 
Rummy-Nose Tetra(Hemigrammus rhodostomus) 
Rummy-Nose Tetra(Petitella georgiae) 
X-ray Tetra(Pristella maxillaris)


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks :]

What other fish, (not angels) would go well with my current fish? That are not tetras of course ha. I will be getting more tetra soon (Since i know i need more)


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I do know some gouramis can get aggressive but I kept Kissing gouramis with swords, angels, platties and fancy guppies without a problem in the past. I got the gouramis when they were very small and they never bothered another fish, they did eat my ghost shrimp but so did everyhting else.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

ASmileForOnlyU said:


> Thanks :]
> 
> What other fish, (not angels) would go well with my current fish? That are not tetras of course ha. I will be getting more tetra soon (Since i know i need more)


Apistos, rams and keyholes should be fine.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Nov 2, 2007)

ha i got my gourami at about 1 inch in size, he (?) is now 3-4 inches and amazing. I raised him in a guppy/community tank so he doesn't seem to think them something to bully, so now that he's in my 55 gallon, he really just mingles with everyone else or sits in some plants. So I doubt he'll really get agressive.


I'll research those fish name you gave, thanks!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

I would get a black skirt tetra. they are really nice and you can buy them almost anywhere. i have 3 with my 4 angelfish.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Nov 2, 2007)

i already have 2 black skirts and 2 albino ones :]
I love them, they're the first thing I'm bumping the amount of :]


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SeaSerpant said:


> I would get a black skirt tetra. they are really nice and you can buy them almost anywhere. i have 3 with my 4 angelfish.


These are the black skirt tetras listed in first post.
2 Black Hi Fin Tetra 
2 White Hi Fin Tetra


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Nov 2, 2007)

And I realized that they are not hi fin, just skirts.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I have 3 Boesemani Rainbowfish (see my avatar) in my 55 along with black skirts, cories and a pleco. I love em! Not sure how they'd get along with angels and gouramis though they get along fine with my other fish. They mostly spend their time showing off to eachother.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Nov 2, 2007)

Ha cute!
I've never seen that breed for sale around here but once, I dont remember where either....hmmm


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i think you should get rainbow fish too, and if you cant find that specific kind there are many other types of rainbows out there. these are my 

other suggestions: CHERRY BARBS(i have them and they are great), ODESSA BARBS, GREEN TIGER BARBS, WHITE CLOUDS(as long as the barbs dont hurt them), RASBORAS, SILVER SHARKS, RED TAILED SHARK(not sure if they would get along), RUMMY NOSE TETRAS(i know you said no tetras but i just love rummy noses), SILVER DOLLAR(i dont know much about them so i dont know if they would be good with barbs or not), RAMS, PLATIES, ?MOLLIES?, CLOWN, SKUNK, OR ZEBRA LOACHES, BLUE, PEARL, CHOCOLATE, OR DWARF GOURAMIS.

if you need some info on these or other fish you can use this website.the chrt can also give you more ideas for fish.  

http://www.fishpage.info/behavior/556/Black-Banded-Leporinus.html


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks :]

I ended up getting 4 more Danios yest, 2 zebra, 1 white, and 1 blue/spotted. 

They went straight away to run around with the other 3 Zebras I had :]


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

good 4 you


----------

